# 15 rat babies?



## blakeduhh (Aug 9, 2015)

What a day! I recently was part of a charity barn hunt, a dog event where a rat is placed in a tube and sniffed out, and was put in charge of the rats as I have two pet ones. I bought two feeder bin rats in order to not traumatized my two ratties. After the two day event, I held onto the rats to return but held off due to the holidays. To my surprise when I came home today I was greeted by a cage full of 15 rat babies! I was completely stunned that my "babysitting" rats was a mom and a girl! 

My mother obviously was not happy as she hardly tolerates my two. So tomorrow all 15 babies and two feeder rats are being return to the store where in 6 weeks I will come and pick two out to take home. 

How did I go from two pet rats to 19?!? This whole day is so emotional! From pure shock to excitement and now sadness because once I pick out my rat from the litter all the rest including momma are becoming snake food and being out in the feeder bin. 

Not to mention I am now on the hunt for a new cage as my 2 year old ladies and their soon to be sister have surely outgrown their current cage.

Any tips for the future with 3 female rats? Picking a rat out from a litter? Quarantine? Future cage? Introductions?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

This is such an upsetting post to read. I'd suggest going and reading the forums rules as well.



> I bought two feeder bin rats in order to not traumatized my two ratties.


but you are ok traumatizing other rats? And using them then just returning them? 

That is super sad. Rats are living animals not toys or objects to just be used and thrown away when done with.


----------



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

blakeduhh said:


> all the rest including momma are becoming snake food and being out in the feeder bin.


Are you really ok with that? It's not my place to judge you but you'e putting those little babies to death, when buying those two you have the chance to save teo lives and now you have the chance to save 17 living breathing creatures. Instead could you take them to a shelter? Is there someone who could take them in? Where do you live, maybe someone on here could take them in?


----------



## blakeduhh (Aug 9, 2015)

*I am so sorry! PLEASE READ*

I want to start off by saying I am sorry to whomever I offend with my post. I never meant to post something that would upset anyone. This post was meant to share this crazy news with other people who adore rats as much as me and to get advice on how to handle this crazy situation. I am going to go back and clarify and go into more detail about what I previously said as I can not figure out how to edit or delete this darn post. 

What a day! I recently was part of a charity barn hunt, a dog event where a rat is placed in a tube and sniffed out, and was put in charge of the rats as I have two pet ones. I bought two feeder bin rats in order to not traumatized my two ratties. After the two day event, I held onto the rats to return but held off due to the holidays. To my surprise when I came home today I was greeted by a cage full of 15 rat babies! I was completely stunned that my "babysitting" rats was a mom and a girl! 

To start off with I was helping this charity event and was asked to buy two male rats for the events barn hunt. These rats would be taken by the event organize and be kept as pets and used every year. I clearly did not explain this because I simply couldn't figure out to. These rats I thought were insured a home...unfortunately last minute the owners decided to not take them. I tried to find them a home but to no luck. I beg my parents to let me keep them but was told no. The holidays came round and I we held off on returning them when Ty gave birth. A complete shock to say the least. 


So tomorrow all 15 babies and two feeder rats are being return to the store where in 6 weeks I will come and pick two out to take home. 

I tried to convince my mother to let me raise the babies and keep the parents while finding them all homes. This was a complete no. She called the store and they came up with a solution to take ALL the rats back. This is not the best situation possible but it is the only one we could find. I tried to find people to take them even now I am still trying to find people to take them. I wish I could keep them all. I am 100% not okay with the situation but I cannot do anything.

ow did I go from two pet rats to 19?!? This whole day is so emotional! From pure shock to excitement and now sadness because once I pick out my rat from the litter all the rest including momma are becoming snake food and being out in the feeder bin. 

I am sooo sad to see the rats I have grown fond of possibly becoming snake food along with the precious babies. I will try to find them al home in the next 6 weeks but I doubt Ill find anyone (thank you to someone below for suggesting a rescue I never thought of that). 


Anyways, I am so sorry this thread is a mess. I do not wish to upset anyone this whole situation is just crazy and hard to explain hence why I did so poorly beforehand.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll have to remind everyone to keep your posts constructive.

No doubt an unfortunate circumstance, but I hope you can find a solution. The lives of 15 baby rats are counting on you to.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Here is s list of rat rescues. I hope one is near you. Let us know if one is closed by and willing to take those poor rats in. http://www.thetravelinrat.org/rescue-list--rat-resources.html


----------

